# Apple diy



## MoneymanVape (29/4/16)

Hi, those of you who bought apple flavours i need some advice. Want to buy other a nice fresh tasting apple to mix with other fruits and or a apple thats nice with candy mixes. 
Which apple and from who is the best.
Thanks


----------



## Patrick (29/4/16)

FA Fiji Apple is brilliant. Crisp, clean, even a bit of the peel. FA Apple Pie is darker, useful if you want a more baked (read warmer) apple.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ernest (29/4/16)

Cap Double Apple is my favorite. Crisp real apple taste. I've used TFA Apple (Granny Smith) before but it's more a baked apple with cinnamon note.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cespian (29/4/16)

Agree on the CAP Double Apple. Realest Apple taste I've used. Even got that sour-ish hint/coolness sensation to it. Use at small %'s though (Max 6%) because its quite potent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (29/4/16)

Thanks wasnt sure figi or double apple. Thanks


----------



## MorneW (29/4/16)

I vote fuji

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley (29/4/16)

Get both.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (29/4/16)

CAP double apple gets my vote too. Combine it with Kiwi and you've got yourself a pretty damn awesome fruity vape IMO.


----------



## theyettie (29/4/16)

If that sounds nice, here's my recipe:

4% double apple
4% kiwi
2% pineapple
0.5% sour


----------



## Stevape;) (29/4/16)

If you are looking for a dessert Apple try.. Apple pie 5% sugar cookie 1% Cinnamon Danish Swirl 4% whipped cream 2% you wont be sorry


----------

